# concensus report



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...1&dopt=Abstract


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

looks like a good article. has anyone actually seen the article itself?tom


----------

